
Email that wouldn't go farther than 500 miles - gholap
http://web.mit.edu/jemorris/humor/500-miles
======
brudgers
recent discussion,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14676835](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14676835)

